# Liquid Latex



## ElPitchfork (Oct 2, 2005)

Where can you buy liquid latex and is there a certain brand to look for/avoid?
Thanks.


----------



## Toetag (Jan 31, 2008)

Well i buy from Special Effect Supply Home Page and buy ben nyes latex. I wouldnt use any other brand or company to deal with but thats just my opinion.


----------



## Liquidflesh.com (Aug 7, 2009)

ElPitchfork said:


> Where can you buy liquid latex and is there a certain brand to look for/avoid?
> Thanks.


If using liquid latex for skin application avoid any brand that doesn't clearly state "suitable for skin application", "body paint" or "for cosmetic use" etc on the label. If a label is vague or doesn't list the contents it's best not to use it on your skin... as it could quite literally contain anything. Better safe than sorry!

There are certain safety guidelines you should follow when using liquid latex, such as checking for allergic reaction before full application.

Full details can be found at:
LIQUIDFLESH.COM


----------



## freakengine (Aug 21, 2005)

I purchase mine from two places - one is Twisted Visions on ebay and the other is monstermakers.com .


----------



## the dogman (Jul 8, 2007)

FX Warehouse has a good selection of Latex and great costumer service. 
Latex for Masks & Makeup: FX Warehouse

As said by Liquidflesh, you should always check for allergic and other reactions as well as intended use of latex. Mask making latex is not for use as makeup, and so on. Latex from different companies are bound to have small differences, so doing a reaction test is a good idea any time you use a new latex.

A good way to test for allergies is to put a quarter sized spot of latex on the inside of you arm near your elbow, and on the forehead. If you do have a reaction like burning, itching, or swelling, remove the latex and take an antihistamine, like Benadryl. Most reactions aren't too bad, but if you start experiencing difficulty breathing, fever, or any other serious symptoms, get to an emergency room as fast as possible.


----------

